# Pixelzahl bei Photoshop CS.



## frästelse (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ihr! Ich bin´s nochmal mit meinem Pixelproblem... Wie ich die Pixelzahl einer unregelmäßigen Struktur in meinem Bild bestimme, weiß ich dank Euch nun: 1) Unregelmäßige Auswahl; Pixelzahl befindet sich dann unter 2) Fenster und 3) Histogramm. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Wenn ich die Gesamtfläche meines Motivs auf dem Bild markiere, erhalte ich beispielsweise eine Pixelzahl von 150000. Wenn ich anschließend eine rote Fläche innerhalb dieses Motivs auswähle, erhalte ich eine vielzu große Pixelzahl (fast so groß wie die Gesamtfläche), obwohl diese rote Fläche nur knapp 1/10 des Motivs ausmacht. WARUM? Misst Photoshop in meinem Fall nur bestimmte Farbpixel? Ich möchte aber alle Pixel messen. Wo kann ich das einstellen? Oder gibt´s noch einen anderen Grund?


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Februar 2007)

Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Könnten wir mal das Bild sehen?


Alex


----------



## frästelse (16. Februar 2007)

Hier ist eines der Bilder: Es handelt sich dabei um den Querschnitt einer Wurzel. Die rot angefärbten Bereiche sind verholzt und ich muss ihren prozentualen Anteil an der Gesamtfläche des Querschnitts bestimmen. Die Pixelzahl, die jene Gesamtfläche ausmacht, messe ich, indem ich mit dem Zauberstab die Umgebung markiere und danach die Auswahl umkehre. Die verholzten (roten) Bereiche markiere ich anschließend ebenfalls mit dem Zauberstab... Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Verhältnis zwischen Gesamtfläche und verholztem Bereich einfach nicht stimmen kann. Wie kann ich einstellen, dass Photoshop alle Pixel im markierten Bereich anzeigen soll und nicht nur (anscheinend) bestimmte Farbpixel? (Ich vermute, daran liegt´s...)


----------

